

Ask HN: How to launch, all-in or steady stream? - OmleteDuFromage

We&#x27;ll be launching our SaaS product soon, and I was thinking of getting some opinions on the best way to launch. Do you think it&#x27;s best to have an all-in launch, where you advertise on all relevant channels at the same time, or more of a steady stream made of smaller launches (eg. Launch one week on HN, one week somewhere else, and so on)?
======
philjeudy
Probably you should read last Paul article on his blog, that will give you
some insights.

